# The Grand Island Mansion - Grand Island, CA



## KenL (Mar 4, 2010)

Taken with the Nikkor 16-35/4. For the image of the front I had to take it from the road but a high hedge was in the way so I had to hold the camera high over my head and use the Live View feature to look at the image on the LCD. 

This old mansion is now used for weddings, receptins, etc. They also have a champagne brunch on Sundays.


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like my house.
Is the first one HDRed? It looks like it.
It seems way too bright for me, and i can see feathering around the trees...
The second is a bit on the yellow side.


----------



## KenL (Mar 4, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> Looks like my house.
> Is the first one HDRed? It looks like it.
> It seems way too bright for me, and i can see feathering around the trees...
> The second is a bit on the yellow side.


 
Thank you Sbuxo! Not HDR, and it can't be angelic halos because this used to be a whore house where Johnny Holmes and Marilyn Chambers once filmed.... It's the processing; too much lightening of the dark areas.


----------

